# Convection Ovens



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

I am looking at convection ovens right now.

A friend has a U.S. Range "Summit" that he is trying to get rid of. Brand new.
Also, looked at a Montague.
Has anyone have any experience with these?

I'm leaning towards the Montague, because of the 
On/Off feature. The other is convection all the time.
I need some input as to if that(On/Off) feature is important to baking cakes. 

And if gas is better than electric(?)


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi,

I have an Imperial w/ 2 speed fan. I always use the lowest speed and haven't had any problems with baking cakes, cheesecakes or even cupcakes. Bakes evenly and the fan speed is low enough that the batter doesn't get blown to one side. Sorry can't help you on those other brands.

Micheline


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks mbcakes.
Not familiar w/ that brand.
Is that commercial?
I'm looking at commercial convections.


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes, its commercial. Comes in regular and bakery depth, gas or electric. Do an internet search using "imperial convection ovens" and a few sources of info should come up. Great oven, super quiet too-very important feature since my shop is about the size of a closet


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Well,thought I was in a good spot.
I was here earlier, and got no response.
Thought I would get it more in Pastry and Baking.
Since I am seeking a convection oven only for baking.
Just needed more input before I plunk all my money down on one. 
Thanks.
Sp00ns


----------



## fyfas (Jul 12, 2001)

Not necessarily relevant to your question but can you add why the person is willing/eager to get rid of the oven that is "new" ?

Is the person unhappy with it and, if so, why ?

Bob


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Bob,
Nothing wrong with it.
Friend designs/builds restaurants.
Friend purchases oven for client.
Client wanted an oven, but did not want small one.
Client wanted the double stacked one."Bigger"
 

Oven is available.
But, the question is do I want it?
It does not have an On/Off feature.
It's convection all the time.
All I want to know, is this important.
Does anyone like that option to bake in a non convection sometimes.
I've talked to some chefs, and they say to put a sheet pan over the fan when doing cakes 
Hmmm...That's why I'm confused.


----------



## jcarr (Oct 15, 2002)

Montague makes a great convection oven. They are especially popular on the west coast since that's where they originated. They use what's called a "muffled" design where the heat radiates in from the sides, bottom and top and is then blown around by the fan, rather than having the heat and other by-products blown directly into the cavity. This makes for a much more even bake. As for gas versus electric, you should decide based on what utilities you have available to you and which is the cheapest to operate.


----------

